# Anzahl Objekte in Liste in JSF ausgeben.



## Dudo (18. Dez 2010)

Hallo Leute,

bin absolut blutiger Anfänger in JSF.
Ich habe eine Klasse Person und PersonHandler in der sich eine Liste von Personen befindet.
In diesem Handler befindet sich eine Methode "zählePersonen" die die Anzahl der Personen in der Liste zurückgibt.

```
private List<Person> personen; 
public PersonHandler() 
{
	this.personen = new ArrayList<Personen>();
}  

private String zählePersonen(){
return String.valueOf(personen.size());
}
```

Wenn ich die Methode in meiner JSP-Seite Aufrufe bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen.

```
<h:outputText value="#{personHandler.zählePersonen}"
```
oder

```
<h:outputText value="#{personHandler.person.zählePersonen}"
```

Wie macht man es korrekt?
Danke für Hilfe und Gruss!


----------



## Dudo (18. Dez 2010)

Hat sich erledigt. Danke!


----------



## nocturne (20. Dez 2010)

Für User die diese Seite über die Suchfunktion gefunden haben nicht im Dunkeln zu lassen:
<... xmlns:fn="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/functions">

<... value="${fn:length(personHandler.personen)}">


----------

